# Blade....



## Echoashtoreth (May 14, 2019)

Who all will be attending the big circus in Atlanta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 14, 2019)

Not I. One of these days I will to submit my journeyman knives to ABS. I am a procrastinator.


----------

